# Кривой копчик



## Татьяна___ (10 Апр 2006)

У меня вывернут или подломан копчик - на рентгеновском снимке выглядит как-будто "хвостик смотрит" немного в сторону. Из-за этого мне в последнее время было довольно трудно найти удобное положение для сидения - больно. Была на приеме у мануального терапевта, он мне попробовал вправить копчик, эффект есть. Но процедура довольно болезненная и врач сказал что надо сделать это несколько раз. Эффект есть, но...

Скажите, какими еще методами можно исправить "кривой копчик"


----------



## Helen (12 Апр 2006)

Другим методом лечения является дефанотерапия, которая назначается специалистом после обследования и является безболезненной коррекцией подобных нарушений в различных отделах позвоночника.

Метод также отностится к мануальной терапии, но лишен многих отрицательных ее сторон, дающий хорошие результаты


----------

